# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  Μηχανή κόλλησης (ηλεκτροπόντα) ακροδεκτών σε επαν. μπαταρίες

## gep58

Απευθύνω την ερώτηση σε όποιον γνωρίζει είτε από χρήση είτε από προσωπική έρευνα είτε στο διαδίκτυο και ασφαλώς θέλει, να δώσει τις όποιες πληροφορίες για τον τρόπο λειτουργίας (ρεύματα, υλικό ακροδεκτών, υψίσυχνες ή χαμηλής συχνότητας κλπ) των μηχανών συγκόλλησης ακροδεκτών (και όχι μόνο) στους πόλους επαναφ. στοιχείων γαι την δημιουργία συστοιχίας (pack).

Προσωπικά έχω ασχοληθεί με ηλεκτροπόντες (επισκευές) για συγκόλληση σιδερένιων συρμάτων ή ελασμάτων λαμαρίνας και θέλω να μάθω τις διαφορές του τρόπου συγκόλλησης μεταξύ αυτών και των παραπάνω -αν υπάρχουν- για να προσπαθήσω μια ιδιόχειρη κατσκευή και για προσωπική χρήση.

Σημ. Θεώρησα σαν πιο αρμόδιο το συγκεκριμένο forum για την υποβολή του θέματος.
gep58

----------


## lynx

Γιωργο δεν ξερω αν αυτο μπορει να σου φανει χρησιμο..
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spot_welding

----------


## babisko

Γιώργο το ελέκτορ είχε μια κατασκευή σε κάποιο τεύχος για συγκόλληση ακροδεκτών σε επαναφορτιζόμενες μπαταρίες με την χρήση "εκφόρτισης πυκνωτή" όπως έγραφε χαρακτηριστικά (άν θυμάμαι καλά ή κάπως έτσι τέλος πάντων). Πρέπει να είναι κάτι παρόμοιο με αυτό που ζητάς. Το απόγευμα θα προσπαθήσω να βρω το άρθρο να σιγουρευτώ και τα ξαναλέμε.

----------


## babisko

Γιώργο, έχεις ΠΜ

----------


## gep58

Λευτέρη και Μπάμπη 

ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον σας.
Μπάμπη το πμ το πήρα και πιστεύω να έλαβες τη Χριστουγεννιάτικη κάρτα.

Καλές Γιορτές σ΄όλους!
gep58

----------


## Panoss

Ρε παιδιά, δημοσιεύστε το ,αν γίνεται, να το μάθουμε κι εμείς.

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟ

Αν  εχεις  λιγο χρονο  πεσμου  πιο τευχος  ειναι  αυτο που εχει την κατασκευη της  ηλεκτροποντας......2226052608

----------


## dalai

ενδιαφερει κ'αλλους το θεμα  :Angry: ...
 :Smile:  πειτε μας και μας...

----------


## Τρελος Επιστημονας...

Θα με ενδιεφερε κι εμενα, αμα μπορειτε  βαλτε περισσοτερες πληροφοριες.

Ευχαριστω!!!

 :Cool:

----------


## Triton

Δούλεψα με δύο πόντες μια αυτόματη (με πεπ.αέρα) και μιά ποδοκίνητη.
Την αυτόματη Ελ.κατασκευής,δεν τη βολεύτηκα ποτέ αν και έκανε τη δουλειά της.
Τώρα και οι δύο είχαν χάλκινες ακίδες ,που η κάθε μια στηριζόταν πάνω σε ένα δυνατό ελατήριο έτσι ώστε αν υπήρχε κάποια ανωμαλία καθ ύψος στις προς συγκόλληση επιφάνειες να εκαλύπτετο.
Χρησιμοποιούσαμε δυο ειδών λαμάκια.Ένα πολύ λεπτό (με το μέτρο)για μπαταρίες από κουμπιά έως και το μέγεθος CS (πάχους σαν ένα χαρτί εκτύπωσης) και από το μέγεθος D και πάνω ειδικά ομοιόμορφα λαμάκια με τις ακίδες πού πάνω τους πάταγε η πόντα το δε πάχος τους πρέπει να ήταν 1/2 του χιλιοστού και πάνω.
Το σχήμα των ακίδων στη μια πόντα ήταν ημικυκλικό κατα συνέπεια και το ίχνος τους,απήχαν δε μεταξύ τους από όσο μπορώ να θυμάμαι περίπου στο χιλιοστό.
το δε πάχος πρέπει να ήταν γύρω στα 6 χιλ. η κάθε ακίδα.
Μετά από ένα αριθμό κολλήσεων έξεινα με μια ψιλή λίμα τις ακίδες, γιατί έπιαναν καπνιά κτλ και δεν ήταν αγώγιμες.
Η πόντα πρέπει να είχε στο μηχανικό της μέρος κάτι σαν σφύρα που μετα ΑΠΟ μια άλφα πίεση ελευθερώνονταν και κρουστικά έδινε μια πίεση στις επιφάνειες και παράλληλα το ρεύμα.Κάτι σαν τους πιεζοηλεκτρικούς αναπτήρες
Αν και προσπάθησα να μετρήσω τη τάση δεν τα κατάφερα γιατί αυτή εφαρμόζεται για κλάσμα του δευτερολέπτου.
Πάντως πρέπει να ήταν απο 2 - 5 βόλτ και απο 10 - 30 αμπέρ (αυθαίρετος συλλογισμός).
Επισεις μπορούσε να ρυθμιστεί η πίεση και το ρεύμα.

Αναμνίσεις ...

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Για *ερασιτεχνική* ιδιοκατασκευή μιας συστοιχίας πχ NiCd,  η ηλεκτροπόντα και τα λαμάκια δεν είναι εντελώς απαραίτητα, όπως είναι στις επαγγελματικές κατασκευές. Μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί λεπτό πολύκλωνο καλωδιάκι, καλά γανωμένο με το κολλητήρι. Επίσης να γανωθεί πολύ ελαφρά το σημείο που θα γίνει η κόλληση και η κόλληση να γίνει πολύ γρήγορα, χωρίς να ζεσταθεί πολύ το στοιχείο. Το έχω δεί στο Ιντερνετ, σε σελίδες αερομοντελισμού κλπ. και το έχω δοκιμάσει με επιτυχία. 
Προυποθέτει όμως μεγάλη *προσοχή, εμπειρία και ταχύτητα.
Κίνδυνος να εκραγεί ή να καταστραφεί το στοιχείο από υπερθέρμανση.
Γιαυτό και δεν συνιστάται σε άπειρους στις κολλήσεις (και εννοείται γίνεται μόνο με ιδία ευθύνη!). 
*

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Για *ερασιτεχνική* ιδιοκατασκευή μιας συστοιχίας NiCd ή NiMH χωρίς ηλεκτροπόντα βλ. π.χ.: http://www.webx.dk/rc/aaa8batt.htm

----------


## weather1967

> Για *ερασιτεχνική* ιδιοκατασκευή μιας συστοιχίας NiCd ή NiMH χωρίς ηλεκτροπόντα βλ. π.χ.: http://www.webx.dk/rc/aaa8batt.htm



Ωραια πατεντα Κώστα,αλλα σε μπαταριες ΑΑ υπαρχει και ετοιμη λυση, θηκη μπαταριων.

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> Ωραια πατεντα Κώστα,αλλα σε μπαταριες ΑΑ υπαρχει και ετοιμη λυση, θηκη μπαταριων.



Φυσικά, Δημήτρη. Και αυτό εφαρμόζεται, ακόμα και σε φορητούς πομποδέκτες, αν και τονίζουν ότι η μπαταριοθήκη με ελατήρια προορίζεται μόνο για μη αναφορτιζόμενες (αλκαλικές) μπαταρίες. Πχ. σε ένα δικό μου φορητό, Yaesu FT-50, που όμως βάζω ΝιMH αντί για αλκαλικές.
Αλλά η λύση της μπαταριοθήκης με ελατήρια έχει και μειονεκτήματα. Έχει ένα δεδομένο σχήμα και μέγεθος. Ενώ εσύ μπορεί να χρειάζεται να στριμώξεις τα στοιχεία κάπου αλλού, πχ να αντικαταστήσεις στοιχεία σε ένα έτοιμο κέλυφος πακ κλπ. Επίσης τα στοιχεία μπορεί να μην είναι στάνταρντ ΑΑ ή C κλπ, όπως οι μπαταριοθήκες, αλλά διαφορετικά (subC κλπ). Ακόμα, τα ελατήρια σε μεγάλα ρεύματα δεν είναι άριστα, δεν κάνουν τόσο τέλεια ηλεκτρική επαφή, όσο η κόλληση ή η ηλεκτροπόντα.

----------


## chip

Τα ελατήρια για μεγάλα ρεύματα όχι δεν είναι άριστα... *είναι ακατάληλα!!!*

----------


## weather1967

> Τα ελατήρια για μεγάλα ρεύματα όχι δεν είναι άριστα... *είναι ακατάληλα!!!*



Λές φίλε chip oi μπαταρίες ΑΑ που έδειξα με βαση απο ελατήρια ,η και οι C να έχουν μεγαλα ρεύματα ?  :Laugh: 
Δεν γνωρίζω μπαταριες με μεγαλα ρευματα να ειναι μεσα σε θηκες ελατηριου

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Μια επαναφορτιζόμενη μπαταρία καλείται και είναι ικανή να δώσει μεγάλα ρεύματα μια και έχει πολύ μικρή εσωτερική αντίσταση  (ιδιαίτερα οι NiCd).
Η ωμική αντίσταση των επαφών πίεσης με ελατήρια αυξάνει αυτή την αντίσταση. Επίσης οι επαφές αυτές οξειδώνονται εύκολα και μπορεί να σπινθηρίζουν ή να καπνίζουν.

----------


## weather1967

Αν το παρουμε το θεμα ετσι,τοτε κακως οι συσκευες που λειτουργουν με επαναφορτιζομενες μπαταριες Ni-Mi και Ni-Cd εχουν μεσα ελατηρια η απλα  πλάκα με ακίδα π.χ φωτογραφικες μηχανες που χρησιμοποιουν ΑΑ κ.τ.λ.

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Οι συσκευές αυτές δεν χρησιμοποιούν τόσο μεγάλα ρεύματα (της τάξης των μερικών Αμπέρ) όσο πχ. ένα εργαλείο (δραπανοκατσάβιδο), ένας πομποδέκτης, ένα τηλεκατευθυνόμενο ελικόπτερο κλπ.

----------


## weather1967

> Οι συσκευές αυτές δεν χρησιμοποιούν τόσο μεγάλα ρεύματα (της τάξης των μερικών Αμπέρ) όσο πχ. ένα εργαλείο (δραπανοκατσάβιδο), ένας πομποδέκτης, ένα τηλεκατευθυνόμενο ελικόπτερο κλπ.



Tελικά Κώστα βλεπω τα ιδια λεμε  :Wink:  :Smile: 

<<Λές φίλε chip oi μπαταρίες ΑΑ που έδειξα με βαση απο ελατήρια ,η και οι C να έχουν μεγαλα ρεύματα ? >>

----------


## gsmaster

Την ψηφιακή μου δεν την σηκώνει το τροφοδοτικό μου που είναι 3Α. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι τραβάει στιγμιαία και πάνω απο 3Α. Θέλει 0,5 Α για να βγάλει μια φωτογραφία,(χωρις φλάς). Το μεγαλύτερο ρεύμα το τρώει ο φακός όταν κινείται. Τροφοδοτείται απο 2 μπαταριες ΑΑ και εχει ελάσματα αλλα όχι σαν ελατήριο, και πιο χοντρά.

----------


## chip

θα πώ τα ίδια που λέει και ο Γαληνίτης....
Όταν το φορτίο είναι μικρό (κανένα ραδιοφωνάκι καμία ψηφιακή) το ρεύμα είναι μικρό και τα ελασματάκια είναι μιά χαρά.
Όταν το ρεύμα είναι μεγάλο (πάνω και από 10Α) (κανένα δραπανοκατσάβιδο ή κανένα φορητό σκουπάκι (που έχει μπαταρίες τύπου C) τότε τα ελασματα και τα ελατήρια είναι ακατάλληλα και θέλει κόληση), διαφορετικα τα ελασματα ζεματίζουν και το μηχάνημα δεν δουλεύει σωστά (δοκιμασμένο).

----------


## harmak

Θα προσθέσω και 'γώ κάτι που εφαρμόζω. Κυρίως σε συστοιχία μπαταριών που αντικαθιστώ παλιά με νέα κόβω καλωδιάκια πολύκλωνα εύκαμπτα  με σκληρή μόνωση και τα πιέζω με μια μικρή μέγκενη να γίνουν κάπως επίπεδα. Με ένα ψιλό γυαλοχαρτάκι αγριεύω λίγο τους πόλους της μπαταρίας και ένα πινελάκι περνάω ελαφρά καθαριστικό επαφών. όλα αυτά κάνουν την κόλληση γρήγορη και σταθερή. Για ερασιτεχνική χρήση το προτείνω καλύτερα απο ηλεκτροπόντα. Πολλών ετών χρήση δεν έβγαλε κανένα πρόβλημα. Κύρια χρήση μπαταρίες πομποδεκτών.

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> Θα προσθέσω και 'γώ κάτι που εφαρμόζω. Κυρίως σε συστοιχία μπαταριών που αντικαθιστώ παλιά με νέα κόβω καλωδιάκια πολύκλωνα εύκαμπτα  με σκληρή μόνωση και τα πιέζω με μια μικρή μέγκενη να γίνουν κάπως επίπεδα. Με ένα ψιλό γυαλοχαρτάκι αγριεύω λίγο τους πόλους της μπαταρίας και ένα πινελάκι περνάω ελαφρά καθαριστικό επαφών. όλα αυτά κάνουν την κόλληση γρήγορη και σταθερή. Για ερασιτεχνική χρήση το προτείνω καλύτερα απο ηλεκτροπόντα. Πολλών ετών χρήση δεν έβγαλε κανένα πρόβλημα. Κύρια χρήση μπαταρίες πομποδεκτών.



Πολύ χρήσιμη η συνεισφορά από την προσωπική πείρα σου και η πρωτότυπη ιδέα σου για τον τρόπο ελάττωσης του πάχους των καλωδίων! :Smile:

----------


## tasosmos

Βασικα αφου τα συμπιεζει η διατομη παραμενει ιδια, απλα αλλαζει το σχημα του καλωδιου...

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> Βασικα αφου τα συμπιεζει η διατομη παραμενει ιδια, απλα αλλαζει το σχημα του καλωδιου...



Ναι, αλλά μετατρέποντας το σχήμα του καλωδίου από κυλινδρικό σε *πλακέ*, επιτυγχάνεται να χωράνε τα στοιχεία σε *περιορισμένο χώρο*, όπως και με τα πλακέ ελάσματα. Δεν δημιουργείται δηλαδή πρόβλημα χώρου. :Wink:

----------


## leosedf

Για έτοιμο πλακέ συρματάκι εγώ χρησιμοποιώ σύρμα αποκόλλησης, το δικό μου τουλάχιστον είναι τελειως πλακέ και κάνει δουλειά μια χαρά. (και περνάν 30A απο κεί)  :Smile:

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> Για έτοιμο πλακέ συρματάκι εγώ χρησιμοποιώ σύρμα αποκόλλησης, το δικό μου τουλάχιστον είναι τελειως πλακέ και κάνει δουλειά μια χαρά. (και περνάν 30A απο κεί)



Mπράβο, ωραία ιδέα!

----------


## leosedf

Αυτό που χρησιμοποιώ είναι της chemwick έχει πάρα πολλα συρματάκια και η πλέξη είναι σχεδόν σαν πλακέ σχοινάκι. Λίγο ακριβό αλλα πολύ καλή δουλειά.

----------


## vasilllis

http://www.ebw.gr/el/product/64795/7...400-NICD-FT-1Z

εχει δοκιμασει κανεις αν κολλανε λαμακι με λαμακι με κολητηρι??? για δραπανοκατσαβιδο τις θελω!!

----------


## giwrgosss

πανεύκολα!!! παιδάκι τα κάνει με  λαμακι λαμακι ... αν το κατέχεις και χωρίς καν πονταρισμένα λαμακια ..

----------


## agis68

Το να κολλήσεις δυο λαμάκια μεταξύ τους ειναι ευκολο. Αρκει να ριξεις λιγη κολληση στο ενα λαμάκι και μετά ζεσταινοντας το αλλο θα κολλησει. δεν θες ποντα.....

----------


## lepouras

> Για έτοιμο πλακέ συρματάκι εγώ χρησιμοποιώ σύρμα αποκόλλησης, το δικό μου τουλάχιστον είναι τελειως πλακέ και κάνει δουλειά μια χαρά. (και περνάν 30A απο κεί)



και μιας και αναστήθηκε το θέμα αν δεν έχουμε τέτοιο μπορούμε άνετα να βάλουμε το μπλενταζ από κάνα ομοαξονικό καλώδιο πχ κεραίας.

----------

